# safe tempuratures?



## dnichols27 (Apr 5, 2008)

Can someone let me know what the safe temps for my comp should be, or where I can find the info. 
my proc thermal marg is 29c
my motherboard 52c which seems high to me
ich 63
mch 74c





these are all without a load, just in the bios

I'm looking into overclocking, but I want to make sure I have a safe comp first


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you can get something like sandra to monitor your temps ( among other stuff )
or also there is everest

http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/index.html?dir=&location=downandbuy&langx=en&a=

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

you should try and keep your loaded CPU temps below 60C


----------



## dnichols27 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks you, when I run orthos, will it stop automatically? I stopped it when it reached 70, so I ordered a ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler, it'll be here tommorow, Ill hook it up and go from there


----------

